# I need heating advice for a basement woodshop



## Rembrandt60 (Oct 31, 2006)

Hello. I labeled my last forum wrong. I was a blonde when young. Duhh:yes: Please view the other forum label Heating advice for basement wood shop.
Paul


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

My shop is in the basement. I have a barrell stove which connects to the chimney for the oil furnace. Works great and takes care of my scrap wood.


----------



## TomD (Dec 3, 2007)

You mentioned you have through the wall gas heat. Do you mean you have ducts in the walls or is it a stand alone heater? If you have ducts, just tap into the trunk and run a few outlets in the basement. If it's a stand alone wall unit they are available from companies like Grainger supply. If you are not going to use it a lot and the power panel is near by, go electric. Electric is expensive to use. However, the ease and cost of installation is not insignificant. No vent pipe and no gas pipe. Just a circuit breaker and some wire. The heater will only be a couple of hundred dollars. You're already over 50 degrees. Another 8 to 10 will be comfortable while you work.

Tom


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I can't give you much advice on a basement since I haven't seen one since 1980. BUT.... I heat my garage workshop with a Lakewood electric Oil Filled radiator. Not the one pictured below, but a prior model similar in specs and function.









I simply run out, turn the heater on the 900w setting, go back in the house for about 15 minutes, come back out, and start working. I can keep the shop in the upper 60s when it is 35 degrees outside and a wind blowing on the 900w setting.

If I were regularly heating a room with this, like on a daily basis, I would NOT use an electric heater, but since this only heats the garage / shop for less than 15 hours a week, it is not that much of an electric bill hit. my computer, laser printer, and my wifes laptop make a bigger dent in the electric bill.


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

I use a heater similar to this. Just use my tank from my gas grill. I have to use my garage for my shop so I don't have anything fancy. Takes the edge off of the cold.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

How big is your wood shop? 80K BTUs is a LOT of heating power... 

Oh well. I have only had to run the heater in mine twice this year. My concern is going to be starting in mid / late April when the heat starts. I need to make sure I have the block plate built so I can install / run a window unit AC under the garage door so that my shop is tolerable. Nothing like 98 degrees with 90 % humidity to wilt your noodle.


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

dbhost said:


> How big is your wood shop? 80K BTUs is a LOT of heating power...
> 
> Oh well. I have only had to run the heater in mine twice this year. My concern is going to be starting in mid / late April when the heat starts. I need to make sure I have the block plate built so I can install / run a window unit AC under the garage door so that my shop is tolerable. Nothing like 98 degrees with 90 % humidity to wilt your noodle.



I'm sorry, mine is the same size/shape and even color of the one in the picture but only 30,000 BTU. It's a two car garage which has no room for a car now.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, I know about the 2 car garage thing turned into a workshop. I haven't had a car in my garage since I bought an extended cab full size pickup. It won't fit!

I keep telling my wife we need to move so I can get a bigger garage. I have some fix up projects to complete first... And of course the whole sell your house thing...

I guess it depends on where in the country you are. I have had to use my little heater twice this year, and that is it... As warm as it has been down here lately, I suspect it will be time for getting that Air Conditioner block off plate built soon so I can have the window unit in the garage door opening.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I have been using a 
construction heater which is wired into a wall thermostat for about 9 years now. I have insulated walls but only poly on the ceiling and seams to work just fine. I don't keep the heat on all the time and I really do not notice it on my Hydro bill. My garage is 20 x 20
they make a electric heater that hangs from the ceiling which if memory serves 50,000 BTU and my construction heater is 48000Btu's but only cost me $70.00 compared to $400 for the ceiling one.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice, that's a LOT of heat...


----------

